# 106 degrees fever and grinding teeth



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

My 2 year old Nigerian Dwarf doe that I've had for 2 and a half weeks seemed off today and didn't want any treats. She was grinding her teeth and moving a bit stiffly. I took her temperature and it was 106.1. I called the vet immediately and left a message. It didn't look like as much water had discovered from their water bucket and she's usually very interested in treats. Yesterday I found an old wound high up on her thigh but it seemed OK then and today as well, not irritated or swollen. I haven given her a dose of Replamin plus paste. I have a bag of goat electrolytes powder, but I'm not sure I should give her some or even how to do it. 

My two goats are backyard pet goats, and this is the first time in my first year that any of my goats have been sick. Given my limited resources, is there anything I can do apart from waiting to hear back from the vet, which will most likely be tomorrow? And exactly how bad is 106 degrees fever?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

106 is very high! My first suspicion would be pneumonia. Pneumonia and mastitis are the two things that have caused fever that high in my herd, so also feel her udder and make sure there is no heat, swelling, or pain. 

If you have any aspirin, that can help bring the fever down. I'm not sure what dosage to give. I'm sorry. You can Google as well as I. The other thing you can do is cold compresses under her elbows. Do you have any type of antibiotic on hand such as penicillin or LA200?


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Damfino said:


> 106 is very high! My first suspicion would be pneumonia. Pneumonia and mastitis are the two things that have caused fever that high in my herd, so also feel her udder and make sure there is no heat, swelling, or pain.
> 
> If you have any aspirin, that can help bring the fever down. I'm not sure what dosage to give. I'm sorry. You can Google as well as I. The other thing you can do is cold compresses under her elbows. Do you have any type of antibiotic on hand such as penicillin or LA200?


I don't have any aspirin, only ibuprofen, and I read very mixed things about that. No antibiotics. She's shivering in waves, but stands up and stops grinding her teeth when I pet her. I don't think I'll be able to get a hold of the vet tonight but hopefully tomorrow morning. She's not been bred this year so probably not mastitis, I guess. What can cause pneumonia in a goat? Thank you for all the advice!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Apparently my brain gets a lot less efficient when I'm freaking out. I have now been to the store and bought aspirin. I followed the Fias Co website instructions and gave her 6 (1 per 10 pounds). I think I got most of it in her with a pill dispenser and some almond butter. Hopefully I can get the vet here tomorrow as early as possible. Thanks again!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I also suspect pneumonia. Keep us posted. I'll be praying for you and for your doe!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

104.1 degrees this morning, but she's still clearly not feeling well. I'm not sure if I should give more aspirin at this temperature or wait until the vet can get here.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I also suspect pneumonia. Keep us posted. I'll be praying for you and for your doe!


Thank you!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Anna by the forest said:


> 104.1 degrees this morning, but she's still clearly not feeling well. I'm not sure if I should give more aspirin at this temperature or wait until the vet can get here.


Wait for the vet to give anything else. He needs see the fever and will most likely give banamine. If you have given aspirin he wont be able to and the banamine will work better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, wait for the vet, only if it is today, when they will see the goat. 

If they only want to give dosage and days of antibiotics and banamine in syringes, try to ask for a full bottle of whatever they recommend to give, that way, you will have some on hand if it happens again. It can be expensive but so worth it. 

Temperature changes in weather, ups and downs can cause pneumonia, as well as being overly wormy, cocci overloads, parasites, unthrifty or stressed, to being shipped.

Also have a fecal done for worms and cocci.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ask the vet for Nuflor (1 cc per 33# sub Q once a day for 5 days) and Banamine ( 1/4 cc per 25# sub Q once a day as needed or for 3 days) to keep on hand..powerful team against pneumonia. If you can not get to the vet today I would grab Tylan 200 (1 cc per 25# sub Q 2 times a day for 5 days) from the feed store and get her started on that ASAP along with B complex to support her system. Keep her well hydrated.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

I got a hold of the vet this morning, and he sent instructions by text: LA-200 4.5 ml/45 kg/ 24hours for 3 days, Vitamin B complex 6ml/45 kg/24hours and Probios 5cc/day until she is better. I got all the supplies at Wilco. Once home I tried to measure her weight with different methods, but none felt right. Finally dragged ot the bathroom scale, picked her up and stepped on. 73 pounds. I did it twice. Pretty stocky girl... At Wilco they recommended the 18 gauge needle. That looks terrifying to me who never has done this before. Despite having watched 20 Youtube videos about how to do it, it turned into a circus. I started with the LA-200 and pulled up 3.3 mlb.. 

I don't have a milking stand yet so I tied her next to a wall so I could hold her there with my body. Well, that was the plan, at least. I was quite shaky and she is pretty strong. 4 times I got the needle in and a little bit of the drug in each time. A little bit ended up on her fur, but I think I got the majority of it in. We were both pretty shaky after this. I decided to skip the vitamin B dose that is 4.4 cl, simply because neither my goat or I was up for it. We hung out until both was calm, I gave Probios and on the way back to the pen she nibbled on some twigs and seemed pretty OK. I took her temperature 2 hours later and it was 103.4. She is still grinding her teeth and not eating treats or hay. The thing that concerns me the most at this time is that she doesn't seem to be drinking. Maybe she is drinking but so little that it doesn't show in the bucket. I'll try to find a way to see more clearly tonight, by marketing the water level or something. 

I think things are going the right way. Tomorrow morning I'll try the vitamin B dose.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put electrolytes in her water. You can also try apple cider vinegar or molasses. Anything to entice her to drink.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Put electrolytes in her water. You can also try apple cider vinegar or molasses. Anything to entice her to drink.


I have all these things, I think. Thanks for the tips, it's really appreciated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

La 200 stings a lot. there is no way around that..but I have learned if you lift a nice big tent of skin, insert the needle..breath and relax a second then while injecting the medication..jiggle the tent..after the meds are in..jiggle it then rub. It helps some. Dose should be 1 cc per 20# sub q once a day for 5 days. If you can by chance find Biomycin, its the same medication in a different carrier and stings less. B complex needs only a 22 G needle and will not sting at all. It will get easier..and if you keep in mind this is to help her feel better..then it makes it mentally easier. Probiotics should be given 3-4 hours after the antibiotic.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Practice giving shots to stuffed animals, a throw pillow, an orange, etc. try different things, so you can get a feel as to the needle sliding in, the resistance, what it feels like under the material (skin), etc. You will get it. The first few times are hard, then as you get used to it, things get a lot easier.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

How is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

happybleats said:


> Ask the vet for Nuflor (1 cc per 33# sub Q once a day for 5


 
Have to correct this dosage of Nuflor, it is 6 cc's per 100 lbs SQ for the first dosage, if a goat is really bad, then go to, 3 cc per 100lbs SQ for the remainder of the 5-7 days.

Giving antibiotics for just 3 days will not work~! Must be full course~!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

happybleats said:


> La 200 stings a lot. there is no way around that..but I have learned if you lift a nice big tent of skin, insert the needle..breath and relax a second then while injecting the medication..jiggle the tent..after the meds are in..jiggle it then rub. It helps some. Dose should be 1 cc per 20# sub q once a day for 5 days. If you can by chance find Biomycin, its the same medication in a different carrier and stings less. B complex needs only a 22 G needle and will not sting at all. It will get easier..and if you keep in mind this is to help her feel better..then it makes it mentally easier. Probiotics should be given 3-4 hours after the antibiotic.


Thank you for all these details, it's really valuable!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> How is she doing?


She seems better, temperature stays at 103.4. Still some tooth grinding, and a bit stand of fish but was happy to gobble down a handful alfalfa pellets when offered. The vitamin B sweetened to kick in within minutes, I wonder if that's just happy thoughts or real...


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Have to correct this dosage of Nuflor, it is 6 cc's per 100 lbs SQ for the first dosage, if a goat is really bad, then go to, 3 cc per 100lbs SQ for the remainder of the 5-7 days.
> 
> Giving antibiotics for just 3 days will not work~! Must be full course~!


I too felt 3 days was short. What is full course?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Five days for a goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

5 to 14 days depending on the problem. Respiratory I would do 10 to 14 days to make sure it is cleared up.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> 5 to 14 days depending on the problem. Respiratory I would do 10 to 14 days to make sure it is cleared up.


I did not know. Thank you!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

happybleats said:


> La 200 stings a lot. there is no way around that..but I have learned if you lift a nice big tent of skin, insert the needle..breath and relax a second then while injecting the medication..jiggle the tent..after the meds are in..jiggle it then rub. It helps some. Dose should be 1 cc per 20# sub q once a day for 5 days. If you can by chance find Biomycin, its the same medication in a different carrier and stings less. B complex needs only a 22 G needle and will not sting at all. It will get easier..and if you keep in mind this is to help her feel better..then it makes it mentally easier. Probiotics should be given 3-4 hours after the antibiotic.


do not forget to check you are not in a blood vessel by drawing back before starting to inject!

As for water flavouring, I have best experiences with _svart vinbärssaft_, which obviously is not available over there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

On Nuflor: Here with sheep we do 6 cc per 100 # every other day 
for Goats we do 3 cc per 100# sub q daily for 5 days. ( which is 1 cc per 33#)


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

May I suggest that you make sure that the syringe you use is the locking kind where you are able to twist the needle onto the syringe. That way when you administer the medication your syringe does not pop out/away from the needle and you want loose the medication. Some medications are thicker and harder to deliver than others and may cause the syringe to back off the needle. As for giving your goat a shot: Get tough mentally!!! you are helping your goat get over her illness. Best scenario if you don't have a milking stand/head lock is to get into a corner of your stall or barn or some place where you have 2 sides to press the goat up against where the goat can't go forwards or side ways from you, then secure the head in the corner and place your hip against the goat and push hard against the goat and the only way for the goat to move is backwards and if you are pushing hard enough then most likely it will just stand after a moment of struggle. Then you can administer the shot by pulling the skin up either on the neck or behind the front leg. With the skin pulled upwards there should be a void under your fingers and this is where you want to enter the needle through the skin and into the void. You should feel the needle pass through the skin and then no resistance. Stop and deposit the medication. Its just that simple!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very good you mentioned it, TexasGoatMan! We do not wish for goats running away with needles in their skin ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

happybleats said:


> for Goats we do 3 cc per 100# sub q daily for 5 days. ( which is 1 cc per 33#)


 Almost.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yup..almost lol. :heehee:


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

TexasGoatMan said:


> May I suggest that you make sure that the syringe you use is the locking kind where you are able to twist the needle onto the syringe. That way when you administer the medication your syringe does not pop out/away from the needle and you want loose the medication. Some medications are thicker and harder to deliver than others and may cause the syringe to back off the needle. As for giving your goat a shot: Get tough mentally!!! you are helping your goat get over her illness. Best scenario if you don't have a milking stand/head lock is to get into a corner of your stall or barn or some place where you have 2 sides to press the goat up against where the goat can't go forwards or side ways from you, then secure the head in the corner and place your hip against the goat and push hard against the goat and the only way for the goat to move is backwards and if you are pushing hard enough then most likely it will just stand after a moment of struggle. Then you can administer the shot by pulling the skin up either on the neck or behind the front leg. With the skin pulled upwards there should be a void under your fingers and this is where you want to enter the needle through the skin and into the void. You should feel the needle pass through the skin and then no resistance. Stop and deposit the medication. Its just that simple!!


So much good advice, thank you!!


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

My cattle savy husband calls this shipping fever which, simply put, is pneumonia from any of several invading microorganisms. I like to have LA 200 on hand because it is a broad spectrum antibiotic but on here I have read that people have rarerly been able to pull a goat through pneumonia using only LA 200. If I remember correctly https://www.thegoatspot.net/members/mariarose.22226/ can share preferred medications and dosing/administration schedules. I am a stickler for choosing the correct needle size. Since you are giving antibiotics to a Nigi look for the shorter needles. The length of the needle is more important than the gauge so look for something between one half and one inch so you don't go in one side and out the other. Thick medications require a large gauge and gauge is easiest remembered by thinking of shotguns. The littler the number, the larger the bore. I prefer subq injections if possible because if your back check for blood isn't the greatest it's not a potential for disaster. There isn't anything but capillary circulation in skin and fat however, there are blood vessels in muscle that hitting a vein delivers the medication IV and that can lead to anaphylactic shock. Medications given in the muscle are delivered faster therefore work faster than subq. I like to give the first dose IM so it's like a loading dose to get the blood level up. I find the back check for blood is the hardest part of injections. That's what I would focus on if practicing on an orange or stuffed animal. Nothing will prepare you for the feel of goat skin because it's tough and pliable. If your needle is too small gauge, the skin will bunch up in front of the needle or the needle will bow up. When you are practicing aspiration the best technique is use your dominant hand. Once you are under the skin, use your thumb on the same hand by hooking your thumb, nail side, under the head of the plunger and pushing back. Letting go and reaching across with your other hand gives your animal the opportunity to start squirming around.

Bottom line is goats have a low pain tolerance and will do a little dance no matter what so don't hesitate. Don't give your goat time to get out of control and cause you to also lose control of your syringe. Your goat can have it's little melt down after you are done.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Treva Brodt said:


> My cattle savy husband calls this shipping fever which, simply put, is pneumonia from any of several invading microorganisms. I like to have LA 200 on hand because it is a broad spectrum antibiotic but on here I have read that people have rarerly been able to pull a goat through pneumonia using only LA 200. If I remember correctly https://www.thegoatspot.net/members/mariarose.22226/ can share preferred medications and dosing/administration schedules. I am a stickler for choosing the correct needle size. Since you are giving antibiotics to a Nigi look for the shorter needles. The length of the needle is more important than the gauge so look for something between one half and one inch so you don't go in one side and out the other. Thick medications require a large gauge and gauge is easiest remembered by thinking of shotguns. The littler the number, the larger the bore. I prefer subq injections if possible because if your back check for blood isn't the greatest it's not a potential for disaster. There isn't anything but capillary circulation in skin and fat however, there are blood vessels in muscle that hitting a vein delivers the medication IV and that can lead to anaphylactic shock. Medications given in the muscle are delivered faster therefore work faster than subq. I like to give the first dose IM so it's like a loading dose to get the blood level up. I find the back check for blood is the hardest part of injections. That's what I would focus on if practicing on an orange or stuffed animal. Nothing will prepare you for the feel of goat skin because it's tough and pliable. If your needle is too small gauge, the skin will bunch up in front of the needle or the needle will bow up. When you are practicing aspiration the best technique is use your dominant hand. Once you are under the skin, use your thumb on the same hand by hooking your thumb, nail side, under the head of the plunger and pushing back. Letting go and reaching across with your other hand gives your animal the opportunity to start squirming around.
> 
> Bottom line is goats have a low pain tolerance and will do a little dance no matter what so don't hesitate. Don't give your goat time to get out of control and cause you to also lose control of your syringe. Your goat can have it's little melt down after you are done.


Thank you for all the advice! I really appreciate all the details, and that you took time to describe them. I haven't done a great job with the back check for blood, since like you said it becomes a bit awkward with the positioning. Definitely trying the thumb nail trick tonight!

I tried to do some research before I went to the farm store and knew about short needles, and I'm grateful for the staff that advised me to get the 18 gauge needles. I'll check in with @mariarose and see if she has any advice about the antibiotics. 
:ty:


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Yesterday I was able to give the LA-200 and Vit B complex without any bigger drama. Her fever was 103.0. I've added a dog house to the goat pen with straw bedding, and she spends all her time in their and will not come out unless I crawl in and put a collar and leash on her. 

I was able to get a few cups of molasses water in her yesterday, but I don't think she uses the water bucket. Hard to tell since she's sharing her space with another goat. 

Yesterday after I gave her shot I walked her around a little even though it was raining a fair bit since I think it's not great. She moves quite stiffly but she started eating the grass very enthusiastically. I don't know if the stiffness is because I did a bad job with the shots, a symptom or because she hasn't been moving a lot. I let her eat for a bit before I took her back to her pen. 

I find it hard to tell how how sick she is because I get a feeling that she isn't happy in general at the moment. We had started bonded, but after the shots she really doesn't trust me and she hasn't bonded much with my other goat yet. 

Her eating grass cheered me up, but I'm still concerned about her water consumption and dehydration. And about depression, since I wonder if that will affect her recovery.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> do not forget to check you are not in a blood vessel by drawing back before starting to inject!
> 
> As for water flavouring, I have best experiences with _svart vinbärssaft_, which obviously is not available over there.


Thanks! I'll see if I can find some black currant equivalent beverage and try!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not amazing when it comes to drugs, I'm afraid. But I'll give it a go and people who know more can jump on me.

Most important is to keep warm. A high fever will cause chills. So warm enough and no drafts will be vital.
Best OTC drug is Tylan 200. You must give for at least 5 days, but you may well have to give for longer.

Rx drugs are much better. My vets prefer to give a drug called Resflor Gold, which is Nuflor and Banamine mixed. I do not like an 18 gauge needle for this as it is very thick. I much prefer a 16 or even 14 gauge needle. When goat is very, extremely ill, I give an IM shot first.

Other people here have vets who will give them other drugs. Draxxin is pretty popular from what I can see.

Immune support seems vital. Anything that will bolster the immune system will be of value to an extremely ill animal (including a human animal). So, no drafts. Warmth. Electrolytes or at least salty sweet vinegary water. Garlic. Vitamin C. Vitamin B Complex. Zinc. All that will help the goat's immune system. But don't keep waking her up in order to shove more stuff down her throat. Sleep and rest is almost as important as even the drugs.

Do not underdose. Don't. Just Don't.

This is the best I know. Good luck.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I'm not amazing when it comes to drugs, I'm afraid. But I'll give it a go and people who know more can jump on me.
> 
> Most important is to keep warm. A high fever will cause chills. So warm enough and no drafts will be vital.
> Best OTC drug is Tylan 200. You must give for at least 5 days, but you may well have to give for longer.
> ...


Thank you, @mariarose! The dog house is warm and draft free. I removed it because it's pretty small and I saw the goats using a different spot in their shelter for sleeping. However it's been really rainy these past weeks, and I kick myself for not leaving it in place.

I'll keep trying with the electrolytes, but so far only the molasses water seems to hit home and only a few slurps.

I only disturb her in the mornings with Probios and molasses water and in the evenings with shots and more molasses water. She definitely doesn't seem to miss me.

Again, thank you all for sharing your experiences!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, another thing. Extremely sharp needles are important. I use one needle to get the drug out of the bottle, and a new needle to put it into the goat. I reuse the first needle over and over, because it does not matter if that needle becomes dulled.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

You can make friends later. Treats are good for friend-making once her appetite is back. 

This helped me when I had to give shots to a baby: While she’s sick, walk in with head held high and a “I care but I know what’s best for you, so you just hold still now, lieutenant,” attitude. You aren’t mean or angry, only firm and decisive while you are doing unpleasant things. You can have your panic attack later.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

singinggoatgirl said:


> You can make friends later. Treats are good for friend-making once her appetite is back.
> 
> This helped me when I had to give shots to a baby: While she's sick, walk in with head held high and a "I care but I know what's best for you, so you just hold still now, lieutenant," attitude. You aren't mean or angry, only firm and decisive while you are doing unpleasant things. You can have your panic attack later.


THE best advice evar!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Oh, another thing. Extremely sharp needles are important. I use one needle to get the drug out of the bottle, and a new needle to put it into the goat. I reuse the first needle over and over, because it does not matter if that needle becomes dulled.


Oh, that's so smart... I was thinking about how it could not be great for the needle to go through that rubber membrane before. Thanks!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

singinggoatgirl said:


> You can make friends later. Treats are good for friend-making once her appetite is back.
> 
> This helped me when I had to give shots to a baby: While she's sick, walk in with head held high and a "I care but I know what's best for you, so you just hold still now, lieutenant," attitude. You aren't mean or angry, only firm and decisive while you are doing unpleasant things. You can have your panic attack later.


Thank you, that's so encouraging! I'm the one responsible, without these shots in very certain shed be in very bad shape by now or worse. It is really getting better for every day.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

I believe that she's doing a lot better, even though the temperature is slightly higher today than yesterday (103.5). Today she was outside in a picnic table that the goats usually like to hang out on. She took a few treats, some baking soda, ate fresh grass, and even some hay while I was watching. No interest in the electrolytes or molasses water, but she took a decent sized pee. Her urine looked fairly brown, which I guess could be a sign of dehydration. I wonder if the vitamin B could affect the color of the urine?

Her old wound has changed in a way that makes me suspicious. The wound area seems larger and more caked over. There is no pus and it's dry. It doesn't feel warm to the touch or painful for her. I'm not sure if this has turned into an abscess and there is grossness hiding underneath or just a normal development after I used hydrogen peroxide on it which I've since learnt iis not the best thing to do.

Here's a link with some photos from today: https://photos.app.goo.gl/nyd3pHaJeD882oDV6

One of the photos is a comparison where the upper part was taken 5 days ago and the lower part is what it looks like today.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you think there is any puss under there? I think I'd risk just leaving it alone, but watching it. I'm sorry she's so sick.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Vitamin B complex will turn the urine darker, but so will dehydration. 
Hopefully she is drinking for you. Try warm, almost hot water. (100*F). Some goats like warm water. I have one that absolutely loves hot water. If she sees the small bucket I use for just freshened does (they always get a bucket of warm water), she stands and screams until I give her hot water. (She has me trained really well!) 

I hope your doe is doing better.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Panic attack later, just like _Kalle Blomkvist_!  Fresh grass is a good source for water; it has happened to me that I carried a heavier bucket with milk from the goats, than I carried there with water. When the grass was really nice, and perhaps wet from dew or rain. When injecting just under the skin _(subkutant),_ the danger for hitting a blood vessel is considerably smaller. The medicine will get into her body, but slower than if you inject into a muscle _(intramuskuärt)._ It seems to me as if molasses is doing almost as good a job as black currant juice.

Yes, vitamin B can make the urine yellow. But not brown or red. At least you saw her peeing, that is a good sign!

Nice pictures! She does not look totally alarmed, you will find your way to friendship, I am sure! But how did that wound happen in the first run? If she had a bad butting into a wall or something, no wonder she is holding back a bit!

_(Edit: More adequate language)_


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Vitamin B complex will turn the urine darker, but so will dehydration.
> Hopefully she is drinking for you. Try warm, almost hot water. (100*F). Some goats like warm water. I have one that absolutely loves hot water. If she sees the small bucket I use for just freshened does (they always get a bucket of warm water), she stands and screams until I give her hot water. (She has me trained really well!)
> 
> 
> ...





mariarose said:


> Do you think there is any puss under there? I think I'd risk just leaving it alone, but watching it. I'm sorry she's so sick.


@Goats Rock , She peed again this morning right after I got her out of the shelter to give her Probios. I've tried lukewarm water, but I'll try it warmer! Thank you! 

Thank, @Trollmor ! I'll keep taking her on strolls.  Like you I think we will become friends again, although it might take a few weeks. Not sure how she got the wound or how old it could be. I have a feeling she might have had it when I got her but I have no knowledge about how fast or slow goats heal.

@mariarose , I really have no idea, this is my first encounter with a wound on a goat. It doesn't feel warm and it mostly looks like clumped up hair. Maybe I should try to trim of some hair around it to see what's going on? Thank you for your concern!


----------



## Cathy Middleton Raphael (Nov 28, 2018)

NOTE: 103 is the normal temperature for a goat. I raised dairy goats, however.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vit B would make it the same color basically, as the vit B.

Her urine will be strong smelling, if dehydrated.

Test her for dehydration. 
Gently pull her skin outward, then release(let go), it if it snaps back quickly, she is not dehydrated , if it goes back slowly, she is dehydrated and must be given more liquids.


----------



## OliverDagoatius (Jul 19, 2016)

To all,
I read faithfully yet comment rarely. But I feel I have to tonight.
All of you are so AWESOME!! Everyone is so helpful, knowledgeable, supportive, caring and just amazing!
I frequent other sites for various critters I have. You all have spoiled me and I find myself disappointed in them. Too many seem to point fingers and offer criticism instead of offer help and support as you all do.
So, to all of you, thank you for being who you are and please, continue being you!!
Hope all goes well with your new addition Anna by the Forrest. Seems she has a very loving and conscientious caregiver.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I hope she continues to heal and get better sending you the best of luck! You’re doing a great job!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OliverDagoatius said:


> So, to all of you, thank you for being who you are and please, continue being you!!


:squish:


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Vit B would make it the same color basically, as the vit B.
> 
> Her urine will be strong smelling, if dehydrated.
> 
> ...





toth boer goats said:


> Vit B would make it the same color basically, as the vit B.
> 
> Her urine will be strong smelling, if dehydrated.
> 
> ...


Great tip, I'll try this in the morning! I just gave her the LA-200 and Vit B so I'm going to give her some space tonight.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

OliverDagoatius said:


> To all,
> I read faithfully yet comment rarely. But I feel I have to tonight.
> All of you are so AWESOME!! Everyone is so helpful, knowledgeable, supportive, caring and just amazing!
> I frequent other sites for various critters I have. You all have spoiled me and I find myself disappointed in them. Too many seem to point fingers and offer criticism instead of offer help and support as you all do.
> ...


I agree, this is such an awesome community! I'm read post here all the time, not only when I have a problem because of the community spirit and generosity with knowledge. I hope to be able to contribute and help beginners with all that I learn.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> I hope she continues to heal and get better sending you the best of luck! You're doing a great job!!


:ty:


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Today, day 5, I came home to what seemed a pretty healthy goat hanging out on one of the climbing planes they have access to! The water level in the bucket was more normal, she ate baking soda when I offered, minerals that they have free choice, a bit of hay, fresh grass again. She also peed a little bit. She even seemed social and came up to me. Not so much after the two shots, but she still seemed to be pretty OK. I was feeling a huge relief and then I took her temperature: 103.8.

What would you do in this case? Keep going with the antibiotics until 103 or less? I have gotten great advice to try other more targeting antibiotics, perhaps it's time to go hunting after those? Or stop antibiotics and see how the temperature develops? 

I'm really tired of the shots but at least I think I'm getting a lot better at giving them. I feel like it's getting really hard finding places to give them as well...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Anna by the forest said:


> Today, day 5, I came home to what seemed a pretty healthy goat hanging out on one of the climbing planes they have access to! The water level in the bucket was more normal, she ate baking soda when I offered, minerals that they have free choice, a bit of hay, fresh grass again. She also peed a little bit. She even seemed social and came up to me. Not so much after the two shots, but she still seemed to be pretty OK. I was feeling a huge relief and then I took her temperature: 103.8.
> 
> What would you do in this case? Keep going with the antibiotics until 103 or less? I have gotten great advice to try other more targeting antibiotics, perhaps it's time to go hunting after those? Or stop antibiotics and see how the temperature develops?
> 
> I'm really tired of the shots but at least I think I'm getting a lot better at giving them. I feel like it's getting really hard finding places to give them as well...


Had she been out and goatin when you took the 103.8 temp? That really is not a temp temp for a goat. It is on the high side of norm but only .3 away from norm norm. If this makes sense. They run 101.5-103.5 usually. And like people she may just run on the high side of norm. Heck i run low.... 97.3-97.5... so when i have a 100.0 degree temp i feel nasty nasty. Try tellin a doc that. Lol! They are all like oh no you do not have a fever.... uhhh yep i do and feel like poop for it tyvm.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Anna by the forest said:


> I believe that she's doing a lot better, even though the temperature is slightly higher today than yesterday (103.5). Today she was outside in a picnic table that the goats usually like to hang out on. She took a few treats, some baking soda, ate fresh grass, and even some hay while I was watching. No interest in the electrolytes or molasses water, but she took a decent sized pee. Her urine looked fairly brown, which I guess could be a sign of dehydration. I wonder if the vitamin B could affect the color of the urine?
> 
> Her old wound has changed in a way that makes me suspicious. The wound area seems larger and more caked over. There is no pus and it's dry. It doesn't feel warm to the touch or painful for her. I'm not sure if this has turned into an abscess and there is grossness hiding underneath or just a normal development after I used hydrogen peroxide on it which I've since learnt iis not the best thing to do.
> 
> ...


Good observation! I am a retired ICU nurse, definitely not experienced in animal husbandry and I rely on this forum for advice. That being said, I believe your vet needs to see this wound in person. I have had patients with unexplained fevers have wounds tunnel inwards and create fistulas into the bowel or abdominal cavity. Sometimes it tunnels into the fascia and down the limb. Can you smell anything? IKR I'm asking you to sniff around your goats butt. Does her poop look normal? It sounds to me like you have been successful in managing sepsis. IF that wound is infected and the drainage is seeking an outlet by turning inward instead of the surface you have a lot of work ahead of you.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Had she been out and goatin when you took the 103.8 temp? That really is not a temp temp for a goat. It is on the high side of norm but only .3 away from norm norm. If this makes sense. They run 101.5-103.5 usually. And like people she may just run on the high side of norm. Heck i run low.... 97.3-97.5... so when i have a 100.0 degree temp i feel nasty nasty. Try tellin a doc that. Lol! They are all like oh no you do not have a fever.... uhhh yep i do and feel like poop for it tyvm.


Thank you for the information!

I kick myself for not taking her temperature before she got sick... She had been moving around a little but nothing too crazy. I think she's still feeling a bit iffy. I'm trying to find another vet with goat knowledge in my area. I think I'm also on the colder side, btw.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Treva Brodt said:


> Good observation! I am a retired ICU nurse, definitely not experienced in animal husbandry and I rely on this forum for advice. That being said, I believe your vet needs to see this wound in person. I have had patients with unexplained fevers have wounds tunnel inwards and create fistulas into the bowel or abdominal cavity. Sometimes it tunnels into the fascia and down the limb. Can you smell anything? IKR I'm asking you to sniff around your goats butt. Does her poop look normal? It sounds to me like you have been successful in managing sepsis. IF that wound is infected and the drainage is seeking an outlet by turning inward instead of the surface you have a lot of work ahead of you.


Thank you for the advice!

I shall stick my nose closer to this area as soon as I come home from work! I have come across various kinds of butts in my life and find goat behinds adorable when compared to some.

I still haven't been able to get a clear look at her poop. My small set up doesn't allow for easy separation of my two goats. If only it wasn't rain season... I'll try to look closer tonight, her berries are usually a bit larger than my other goats. What can the poop tell me in this case?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

(Sounds as if some other sites could benefit from learning a bit common civility from us?)

I would listen very carefully to an experienced nurse for humans! Most of the "principles" are alike for all mammals. Me too, I am a bit suspicious on that temp refusing to go down properly.

PS If you want to take a sample from her poop, do tape a plastic bag around her tail and anus! When it is time to collect the sample, cut the hair under the tape, so it does not hurt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried to read everything but did see if you shaved the area..get a better look? I see crusty patch in the picture, but not sure? Antibiotics need to be done daily for at least 5 days. There are a few antibiotics that are long acting..but most need daily.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I tried to read everything but did see if you shaved the area..get a better look? I see crusty patch in the picture, but not sure? Antibiotics need to be done daily for at least 5 days. There are a few antibiotics that are long acting..but most need daily.


Yes, there is a crusty patch/bump, it doesn't feel warmer or tender than yesterday. I wasn't able to trim the area last night, it was dusk when I got home and I had to do the shots but I'll try again today.

I've reached out to another vet with goat experience, but they are not open until tomorrow. I'll see what her temperature is tonight and if not at 103 or lower I'll give her another dose of LA-200.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you considered the possibility that your thermometer reads slightly high? Check your other goat's temperature to compare.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Anna by the forest said:


> Thank you for the advice!
> 
> I shall stick my nose closer to this area as soon as I come home from work! I have come across various kinds of butts in my life and find goat behinds adorable when compared to some.
> 
> I still haven't been able to get a clear look at her poop. My small set up doesn't allow for easy separation of my two goats. If only it wasn't rain season... I'll try to look closer tonight, her berries are usually a bit larger than my other goats. What can the poop tell me in this case?


Maybe the presence of mucous strands, maybe loose liquid mixed in with the berries. Slimy sticky tail? I would report to the vet anything that's not normal. If he makes farm calls, I wouldn't let him get away without checking her wound out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Crusty patch maybe mites..mites can make the skin thick and crusty. It can be localized or spread. if in an area is with out much air flow can stay moist and cause secondary infection. A vet check would be wise...ruling out wound, mites etc. Some goats also naturally run on the higher end of normal or low end for that matter. Like 101 or 104 is their normal well temp. Keeping a journal on her temps will help anytime you feel she might not be well. LA200 should be given daily for 5 days straight..then if her temp is within normal range of 101.5-103.5 ..stop. See how she does with out. Keep in mind stress can also raise temp a tad..so even at 104 I would maybe support her with B complex and keep close tabs on her. Do give probiotics 3-4 hours after antibiotics and for at least 3 days after she is done.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Have you considered the possibility that your thermometer reads slightly high? Check your other goat's temperature to compare.


So smart... I was going to do it tonight to get a hold of my other goat's normal temperature, and that will be the perfect time to compare. I think I might have another thermometer as well somewhere that I use for my human kids. Might get a new for the humans and have two on hand for the goats. Thank you!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Treva Brodt said:


> Maybe the presence of mucous strands, maybe loose liquid mixed in with the berries. Slimy sticky tail? I would report to the vet anything that's not normal. If he makes farm calls, I wouldn't let him get away without checking her wound out.


Great, I'll look for this! Her tail and anus area looks good, but I'll check those berries. Thank you!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Crusty patch maybe mites..mites can make the skin thick and crusty. It can be localized or spread. if in an area is with out much air flow can stay moist and cause secondary infection. A vet check would be wise...ruling out wound, mites etc. Some goats also naturally run on the higher end of normal or low end for that matter. Like 101 or 104 is their normal well temp. Keeping a journal on her temps will help anytime you feel she might not be well. LA200 should be given daily for 5 days straight..then if her temp is within normal range of 101.5-103.5 ..stop. See how she does with out. Keep in mind stress can also raise temp a tad..so even at 104 I would maybe support her with B complex and keep close tabs on her. Do give probiotics 3-4 hours after antibiotics and for at least 3 days after she is done.


I'm hoping the other vet can squeeze us in as soon as possible. I'll see what her temperature is tonight and take it from there. Your battle plan sounds good! Thank you!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Treva Brodt said:


> Maybe the presence of mucous strands, maybe loose liquid mixed in with the berries. Slimy sticky tail? I would report to the vet anything that's not normal. If he makes farm calls, I wouldn't let him get away without checking her wound out.


Finally got a hold of some fresh poop, and it doesn't look great. I accidentally gave her another dose of Probios this evening even though she had one this morning. I'm not sure how I was thinking but I hope it doesn't make things worse. I'l let the vet know current status. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

She doesn't seem dehydrated when pulling her skin on her neck and back. My kind vet replied to my text message even though he's out of town, and he suggested the same thing as @happybleats. Such great knowledge here in this community, I'll never getting bored of bringing that up!

So no antibiotics tonight and we'll see what her temperature is in the morning.

Her temperature tonight was 103.4. I took my other goat's temperature as well and that was 101.8, so I believe that Junipers temperature is still high. I checked the breeder's records and as a kid she had a temperature around 102.

Her nose does look a little bit runny, but nothing major. I couldn't figure out how to trim around the old wound. I felt it through by gently prodding it with my fingertips and I don't get the feeling like the is something big building up under the. No foul smell either. She seems better in general so I'm hopng that things hold up without the antibiotics. If not that I can get a hold of a different antibiotic to try ot fast. Fingers crossed...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Probios does not cause that. More wasn't necessary, but it didn't harm.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you are doing an excellent job, both you, the goat, and the vet! The poop looks suspicious, and this temp refusing to get down! Good job you could compare with another goat! Were you able to send that last poop-picture to your vet? Am I wrong thinking that she looks tired, not too eager to move?

Summing up, a clear case for a vet!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

daily B complex can help support her system while she recovers. 103.4 is still a good temp. You are doing great..she will thrive in your care!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

This morning her temperature was 101.8. She was laying down and I had to coax her out of her shelter but once she was up she seemed quite OK. I put in new straw in a her shelter and she nibbled on it. I offered a few red cedar pine needles which both my goats are crazy about but I offer very sparingly and she immediately are them all up. Her regular treats, not so much. 

Once I had her up she stayed up. I almost got the feeling that I woke her up and that made her grumpy but after a bit she thawed up a bit, mood-wise.

Her breathing and general looks seemed OK. She still seems a bit off. I had to go to work so I didn't take her out of the pen, but yesterday she was eager to move and go twig hunting in the forest.

I contacted my vet per text message and reported her temperature and a short version of what I'm writing here. From what I understand the temperature drop could be either good or bad, depending on if it stays where it is or where it goes next. There is another goat vet in town that I hope to get a hold of and schedule a visit with as soon as possible. 

I'm continuing with Vit B complex and Probios in the evenings. I can't wait with the Probios for 3-4 hours as I would like too so I've been giving it in the mornings. Now I'll try to make use of the weekend and do it with a better time interval. Yesterday I also gave her one dose of Replamin gel plus with the Probios. 

Cautious optimism this morning.  

Thank you for all your support!!! 
:inlove:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That temp drop was pretty drastic from 103.4 last night, but cooler mornings can help do that. Keep close tabs on that. If it continues to lower you will need to work on her rumen. If you can pick up a dark beer for her, darker the better you can give her 4-6 oz to help restore good rumen flora, and may perk her up for you. Have you checked her famacha? ( lower inner eye lids for color)


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

happybleats said:


> That temp drop was pretty drastic from 103.4 last night, but cooler mornings can help do that. Keep close tabs on that. If it continues to lower you will need to work on her rumen. If you can pick up a dark beer for her, darker the better you can give her 4-6 oz to help restore good rumen flora, and may perk her up for you. Have you checked her famacha? ( lower inner eye lids for color)


Yes, that is why I felt a bit concerned, it was a pretty drastic drop after having stayed around 103.2-103.8 for a 5 days. I'll pick up some dark beer on my lunch break. Should the beer be left to stand open to warm up and remove carbon oxide?

I haven't checked her Famacha, I'll try it tonight. She had a fecal test done on March 23rd that came back with no parasites, I'll plan to do another one shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very, very good advice, I love TGS family, we care, we are a good team.:bighug:

I pray she will be OK. (pray)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The beer must be flat. No bubbles.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Room temp on the beer is most important. Be sure to do famacha in good sunlight. be quick as the longer you expose the membrane the deeper red it will become.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Her evening temperature was 103.2. I gave her Vit B and Probios. She's got a good appetite, but the water level in the bucket was a bit higher than I'd hoped to see. I also couldn't find any of her poop.

Should I still give her the beer even if she has a fever? So most goats drink beer and I can offer it in a bowl or should I try a syringe in small doses

I'm calling the vet I was in touch with yesterday and see if they can come by tomorrow.

Other things are become more clear to me as I study her more. Even though she's doing better, or at least not worse, I think that this probably has been going on since I for her and slowly escalated.

I have some photos that I took three days after she arrived because her sides looked sunken in in front of her hip bones. Since her poop was a bit clumpy I started giving her probiotics. It cleared up and things were ok. I still did a fecal test that that came back clear. She was also tested for CL, CAE and Johne's before the purchase. I've also noticed that her fur was matted, had hooks and she had a fishtail. I gave her a copper bolus and Replamin. She's losing hair, not in patches but more all over. I was thinking that it was winter shedding, but since it's not only the undercoat but also the longer hairs.

It could be that I simply got a goat with weak immune system/health. Even though the move itself was very calm the introduction to a new and quite dominant goat in combination with the super moist weather that we're might just have been too much.

I feel a bit discouraged at the moment and hope that this vet can help me get her healthy...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Anna by the forest said:


> I almost got the feeling that I woke her up and that made her grumpy.


Haha, has happened to me, too!

This twig eating sounds good. If she has a problem also with the rumen _(våm)_, twigs can be the cure, much more than "concentrated" treats.

Good that you can find good veterinary help!

Remember the trick with the plastic bag around and below her tail! If you get a catch there, you will also have a clue to the volume. I am a bit suspicious about the phlegm on one of your pictures. Might be a sign of bowel _(tarm-)_ problems.

Did you have time to seek for _svart vinbärssaft_?

GOOD LUCK!!! :inlove:


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Haha, has happened to me, too!
> 
> This twig eating sounds good. If she has a problem also with the rumen _(våm)_, twigs can be the cure, much more than "concentrated" treats.
> 
> ...


I have found that if I bring a twig with pine needles she'll come running and start chomping away. She didn't even notice me taking her temperature this morning, that's how tasty it was, apparently. Her temp was 101.0 this morning and she seemed a bit creaky in her joints, but otherwise pretty happy.

The plastic bag trick; how long would you leave it on? I'll try it this weekend when I'm at home and can monitor here more. She did poop again this morning, a sad little clump, and I saw very few other clumps so I'm pretty sure her rumen is not excited. I got some dark beer on deflattening and will give her some tonight. Vit B and Probios continues in the evenings.

The vet I found keeps referring to everything as pets, I'll check on her goat expertise when I call her here in a bit. If she's not specialized in goats, maybe I'd be better off trying to wait for my goat vet... She may be small, but still a farm animal...

No time for the svart vinbärssaft but I'll try this weekend. The molasses water goes down a few slurps in the evenings but she doesn't take very much. It has now been a week since the really high fever, so she must be drinking since she doesn't seem very dehydrated, at least not according to the pull the skin trick.

Thank you for cheering me up, I'm back to positive thoughts!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I really like your forest! Microwave may flatten the beer quicker. I think it was mariarose that mentioned it in a different thread.
You are doing great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I really like your forest! Microwave may flatten the beer quicker. I think it was mariarose that mentioned it in a different thread.
> You are doing great! Keep up the good work!


Thank you! 
:ty:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

temp is still good. Beer is to restore good flora in her rumen. I would still give her some. for her size I might give 4 oz. she may slurp it right up but if not I would drench her. A healthy rumen will mean proper production in needed vitamin like Thiamine, better break down of food matter and so forth. The move may have set things into motion and now she is trying to adapt. Do make changes slow..feed lots of hay and some alfalfa. if poop looks good then grain is fine..but if she's loose or grenades then I would hold off grain yet..or at least not too much, but let things settle in. A good loose mineral is fine to offer. put out plain water and water with a splash of ACV in it for her to choose from. And all though we dont want to miss something when not right..breath..give her some time..you are doing all the right things! :inlove: I don't think I would microwave the beer as it could damage the good in it?


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Temp was 102.7 this evening and she seemed pretty much back to normal. I totally misread the beer instructions and gave her 4 ml dark beer instead of 4 ounces.  I squirted it in in little spots and she smacked and swallowed it down. Is the beer a one time thing, or should it be repeated? I have plenty of dark flat beer sitting around in my kitchen at the moment. Didn't have to microwave it. I did find a couple of piles of poop that I think were hers because they were still a bit slimy. She was so boisterous and strong that we only got 2 ml of Vit B in her with a shot before we gave up. She only gets orchsrd grass hay, and occasional snacks as alfalfa pellet and horse treats. She used to sneak some grain when she was in a herd odd goats in milk, but didn't get designated grain before she came to me either. Lose minerals and, at the moment, some baking soda free choice as well. I'll get some apple cider vinegar tomorrow, it seems like a healthier choice than the molasses.

A milk stand is very high up on the to do list now! I have a visit scheduled with the vet on Thursday so check on her. Even though she seems like she's on the right way, I'm looking forward to have her checked out in general.

Thank you much for sharing yor knowledge!
:inlove:


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

I don’t think I would microwave the beer. I’m thinking the benefits of flat beer is the yeast and products of fermentation. Yeast is a live microbe so I would be worried that microwaves would kill it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not really sure where the flat beer thing came from but, the idea is to drive nutrients to the liver and the carbonation is what does that.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hope everything turns out for the best!!!Keep us posted!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure where the flat beer thing came from but, the idea is to drive nutrients to the liver and the carbonation is what does that.


Interesting! Maybe it can be used both way for different purposes? I have no idea how quickly the beer works but I saw much better poop only 4 hours after the beer and the Probios.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Spades said:


> Hope everything turns out for the best!!!Keep us posted!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


Thank you so much! 
:ty:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I'm not really sure where the flat beer thing came from but, the idea is to drive nutrients to the liver and the carbonation is what does that.


Wow ever since I found this forum, I have been advised flat, no bubbles beer!:crazy:
Which way do I go? "Others" have said carbonation will bloat.
Not arguing, confused again.
EDIT:
I just gave that advice on this thread, correct my post if I am wrong, please!
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/doeling-throwing-up.204607/#post-2233617


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Anna by the forest said:


> I have found that if I bring a twig with pine needles she'll come running and start chomping away.


They contain vitamin C.


Anna by the forest said:


> The plastic bag trick; how long would you leave it on?


I never thought of that; I have done it once, and left it on overnight, harvesting a nice sample for the lab.


Anna by the forest said:


> Is the beer a one time thing, or should it be repeated?


Others will answer better, but I think both beer and some kind of fermented milk _(youghurt, fil, kefir)_ can be good as a habit to restore the microflora of both rumen and _tarm_.


Anna by the forest said:


> I did find a couple of piles of poop that I think were hers


This is the thing with the plastic bag. You will know it is hers!


Anna by the forest said:


> She was so boisterous and strong that we only...


Hey, THAT is a good sign!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

The evening temperature was 101.8 and she's pretty perky. Her poop is still a bit sticky but better formed berries. I can tell that she's struggling a bit when pooping so I think still have work to do on her rumen. I just couldn't bear giving her another shot today so only Probios. And some water with apple cider vinegar. She both sings regular water and eats hay now. Things are looking good, I think. Still having the vet over on Thursday though, just to make sure... Happy Saturday, everyone! 
:squish:


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

You may want to try some gator aid in lime flavor. She may like it, My Nubian goats love the stuff.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

TexasGoatMan said:


> You may want to try some gator aid in lime flavor. She may like it, My Nubian goats love the stuff.


Sounds tasty, maybe I'l try some myself too. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

TexasGoatMan said:


> You may want to try some gator aid in lime flavor. She may like it, My Nubian goats love the stuff.


My goats like any flavor Gatorade! I keep a big tin of the powder in my goat traveling box so they will drink when we're on the road. But I use blue because my goats have white beards and I learned the hard way that orange is NOT a good color for goats to dip their beards into before going into the show ring! (Yes, I show my girls with their beards intact.) Blue doesn't show so much and kinda makes the white whiter. All the other colors look like, well... nothing you want to show goats in! I wish they sold Gatorade powder in white. They have the bottled stuff in white but not the powder. Oh well.

So glad your girl is feeling better!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Damfino said:


> My goats like any flavor Gatorade! I keep a big tin of the powder in my goat traveling box so they will drink when we're on the road. But I use blue because my goats have white beards and I learned the hard way that orange is NOT a good color for goats to dip their beards into before going into the show ring! (Yes, I show my girls with their beards intact.) Blue doesn't show so much and kinda makes the white whiter. All the other colors look like, well... nothing you want to show goats in! I wish they sold Gatorade powder in white. They have the bottled stuff in white but not the powder. Oh well.
> 
> So glad your girl is feeling better!


Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Temperature is staying low, 107.7 last night, and she seems a lot better. Her poop has changed into clumps where the berries are not slimy when separated. She eats and drinks normally, and is behaving almost more perky than before. It's only in the mornings that she seems very tired. She'll come out and jump up on one of the structures and stand and shiver. She has thinner fur than my other goat, maybe she's just cold. Vet is coming on Thursday, I'll post another update then unless something changes. 

Once again, thank you everyone for your support! You're wonderful people, and I'm so grateful!! 
:bighug:


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

Also you can try the powdered kool-aid in the water if you just want her to drink more


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I wouldn't microwave ANYTHING I give to my goats. It absolutely kills healthy bacteria. The reason I personally believe the beer should be flat, is because if you have lots of bubbles I can imagine it could make a goat a bit bloated. Just like when us humans drink something carbonated too quickly, our stomachs get tight and gassy. So using, I don't want to say flat, because it still needs to be carbonated to move the nutrients as it is supposed to, so let's say "not heavily carbonated beer" has the microbes you need without the excess bubbles you don't want. Raw apple cider vinegar has good probiotics as well. I would first go for ACV, probios, and for a non-weaned goat, kefir, before going to beer.

Hoping she is doing alright!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Anna by the forest said:


> Temperature is staying low, 107.7 last night,


101.7 maybe?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> 101.7 maybe?


Gosh I hope!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Anna by the forest said:


> Temperature is staying low, 107.7


I was going to ask the same thing..typo perhaps? 107.7 is quite high


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Surely it is a typo. I just want to be certain. I don't want to assume.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And I did not even see the typo, because that Fahrenheit is not a close friend of mine! 

As for shivering, maybe offer her some kind of _hästtäcke_ for the night?


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Sorry, it was 101.7! I'm also not a fan of Fahrenheit...  It has been between 102.4 and 102.7 these past 2 days. Poop still getting better. Is there any limit for how long to give Probios? She's still getting that every evening.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Anna by the forest said:


> Sorry, it was 101.7! I'm also not a fan of Fahrenheit...  It has been between 102.4 and 102.7 these past 2 days. Poop still getting better. Is there any limit for how long to give Probios? She's still getting that every evening.


I'd keep giving it until all is well. Maybe lessen to every other day, but if improvement slows or drops kick it back to every day. After poop is normal, I'd give it once weekly until you're sure she's alright.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Whew, I was worried about that temp as well.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'd keep giving it until all is well. Maybe lessen to every other day, but if improvement slows or drops kick it back to every day. After poop is normal, I'd give it once weekly until you're sure she's alright.


Great, I'll try that! Thank you!


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Whew, I was worried about that temp as well.


Worst typo ever...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A scary typo.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

The vet came back this evening and took a look at both my goats. Both girls are in good general condition and Famacha scores (now I have a good idea what it looks like). He found it difficult to determine exactly what the cause of the fever was, but most likely shipping fever, and that she seems ro have recovered from it. Yay! 

The wound on her thigh is still a bit mysterious, but he found that both goats had lice! Potentially the wound can be mites, and if so the treatment that I'm giving both goats for the lice (Eprinex pour on) should clear it up. If not, it'll be another visit. I've ordered Nu-stock to apply on it as well.

Again, that you so much everyone for sharing your knowledge and helping me get though this ordeal! I'm so grateful for all your advice and support...
:ty: :bighug:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Shipping fever? I looked it up, and it seems to be far away from your treatment of that goat! But, of course, as Mr. Charles O. Nelson once said: _"När olöckan ä nära, så..."_


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they were looked at.


----------

